# Utah's expo decision- Contact info if you feel our wildlife lost on this decision



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't want this to be a bash SFW, Utah, or the DWR thread. If you feel the less beneficial decision for Utah wildlife, businesses, sportsmen, and the 200 public permits was made today, here is some contact info and links of who we can contact and at least voice our opinion on the issue. Be respectful and informative with your emails or phone calls on why this was a bad decision and whether you will support it or those involved with it anymore. If you have any extra contact info you think would be beneficial add it to the thread.

DWR contact information:
Email: [email protected]
Phone:801-538-4700

DWR Director:
[email protected]
(801) 538-4702

Title sponsor:Ammo&More
[email protected]
406-777-2822

Wildlife board:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Link to list of sponsors:
http://huntexpo.com/sponsors.php

Map of exhibitors: (zoom in for names)
http://s15.a2zinc.net/clients/WHCE/WHCE2016/public/EventMap.aspx?shMode=E

Now, I actually feel bad to some extent because this money is beneficial in some ways. If you want change and less corruption eventually there are points you have to stand up and say no more. I think the issue of SFW and our DWR has gotten to that point. If you don't agree with the way this process took place and believe our state lost out on a lot of benefits it's time to put some pressure on this issue. I personally will not attend the expo, pay application fees, and try to not support those involved in sponsoring it either, including Cabelas which should just leave my pockets fuller. If you're a nonresident and you question Utahs legitimacy I would stop applying. The best way to make a point is to hit someone's pocket books, then maybe they'll start listening.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You know, we may not always have the same views 1-eye but I appreciate that you do care about wildlife and obviously put time into it. At least complaining on a forum  Kidding, thank you for wanting to make a difference and compiling this list for us..


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting this I encourage any one who cares about the future of our wildlife rather it be for them or their young kids to make your voice heard.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So when do we see the results of the bid? Is the swf/mdf bid status quo? Or did they up the ante ?
Granted I thought. The other bid was better but did sfw/mdf step up? 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> So when do we see the results of the bid? Is the swf/mdf bid status quo? Or did they up the ante ?
> Granted I thought. The other bid was better but did sfw/mdf step up?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I don't know if you've seen this yet, it's an explanation of why they scored each point the way they did:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/2015-12-18_justification_statement.pdf

The full proposal documents aren't yet available I don't think. From the way I read into it they critiqued how RMEF wrote their bid, and it will pretty much be the exact same plate of **** we are already being offered. $3.50 still goes back to SFW and I didn't really see anything that changed in that document.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

On the other forum Hawkeye indicted that whom ever won the bid it would be better than it was. It will be interesting to see any improvement. Hopefully sfw had to step up big time.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> On the other forum Hawkeye indicted that whom ever won the bid it would be better than it was. It will be interesting to see any improvement. Hopefully sfw had to step up big time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I think we all thought that because of how good RMEFs was, but I didn't see any indication of it in that document. RMEFs proposals were pretty much laid out in it, I saw nothing new on SFWs side.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Appears to be the status quo for sfw. They knew they had it in the bag when the rfp was written and don't appear to have changed a thing from last year.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, 
I just subitted tips and/or requests for investigation or to:
KUTV
KSL
Salt Lake Tribune
Deseret News
State Attorneys Office
Field and Stream 
NRA

I figured these may draw some additional attention to the issue. Who knows if anything will come of it, but it can't hurt right?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> Appears to be the status quo for sfw. They knew they had it in the bag when the rfp was written and don't appear to have changed a thing from last year.


I agree. Almost looks as though the RFP was written in a manner to give SFW the upper hand. How can any other outside organization compete when specifics needed to be cited on running an event, past and future, in Utah when only one has been allowed to do so for the past few years?

My take is that the whole evaluation process was a farce. Very convenient to award extra points in certain categories to give a boost to ensure victory for SFW.

Simply put, RMEF has and does run expos at a much larger scale than SFW ever dreamed of with the Elk Camp and Rendezvous events they do.

I can't blame some outdoor product and gear suppliers to sponsor this event - I would in order to generate revenue. Although my dollars will never be spent again going to the expo or buying chances to win a hunt, I will continue to shoot Hoyt bows and occasionally buy something from Cabela's. As far as being a non-resident and not supporting hunting in Utah by not spending my dollars on permits, gas, etc. - that wouldn't be fair to the good residents of Utah and your overall economic well-being.

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What good is emailing people now? Kindof like yelling at your kids AFTER the horse got out of the barn.

IT WAS A UNANIMOUS DECISION, a few emails they will just delete wont change anything. They dont care, none of them. They unanimously chose money for the SWF over wildlife. They voted unanimously to only get $1.50 vs $5 that RMEF offered.


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> What good is emailing people now? Kindof like yelling at your kids AFTER the horse got out of the barn.
> 
> IT WAS A UNANIMOUS DECISION, a few emails they will just delete wont change anything. They dont care, none of them. They unanimously chose money for the SWF over wildlife.
> 
> -DallanC


Emails to sponsors might help.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Reading through that justification made my blood boil. Seriously, somebody needs to sue over this


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

DallanC said:


> What good is emailing people now? Kindof like yelling at your kids AFTER the horse got out of the barn.
> 
> IT WAS A UNANIMOUS DECISION, a few emails they will just delete wont change anything. They dont care, none of them. They unanimously chose money for the SWF over wildlife. They voted unanimously to only get $1.50 vs $5 that RMEF offered.
> 
> -DallanC


As an ignorant here: why? What do they gain from the decision? I guess I just don't understand what's going on.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

SLCHunter said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > What good is emailing people now? Kindof like yelling at your kids AFTER the horse got out of the barn.
> ...


Well on one hand we can go with plan A and make bank and get a coveted tag to hunt a unit most people wait 20-30 years for then end up dead before they get the chance or we can go with plan B and be like the Jedi and only think of others including wildlife. Anybody see the new star wars movie tonight?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

SLCHunter said:


> As an ignorant here: why? What do they gain from the decision? I guess I just don't understand what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Over 20 MILLION $$$ from SFW/MDF into the DWR .....

http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/conservation_permit_revenue.pdf


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

One other thought that has been mentioned in prior posts but should be highlighted is that SFW did not increase the amount it is contributing to actual conservation above the minimum $1.50 required by the rule. By the time they submitted their response to the RFP, SFW knew that RMEF had already submitted a proposal that voluntarily committed 100% of the application fees to actual conservation,which would result in millions of dollars over the life of the contract. Why didn't SFW up the ante and offer more toward conservation? My guess is they did not feel threatened and we're confident they would retain the contract. If SFW was truly worried it might actually lose the contract, they likely would have increased that amount -- kind if like when SFW/MDF "voluntarily" agreed to commit $1.50 toward conservation after sportsman threw a fit in 2012. The fact that SFW's proposal allows them to pocket $3.50 out of every $5 application fee and still won by a wide margin is a travesty. It is a testament to the fact that they RFP favored the current contract holders. RMEF submitted a detailed proposal but it was based upon projections and commitments stating what RMEF would do IF awarded the contract. The DWR and the selection committee were apparently more impressed with what SFW is currently doing even if the return will be less. Some might say the DWR chose a bird in the hand over two in the bush. Others may argue that the RFP was drafted in this manner to favor the current contract holders. You be the judge. But at the end of the day, RMEF's proposal not not even motivate SFW/MDF to take a step in the right direction and commit a larger portion of the $5 application fees toward actual conservation, and that is disappointing,

-Hawkeye-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.utah.gov/government/contactgov.html

Take the fight to the legislature. Having the news agencies pick this up could be big, because the only way the legislature is going to care is if the news exposes that there is corruption involved.

Use the link above. It will lead you to your legislator in both the House and Senate. Educate yourself on this issue as much as you can. Ask them for a face to face meeting. Educate them on the concerns of hunters and what that means to them. Maybe, just maybe, we can get someone to care.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

bigpapacow said:


> Well,
> I just subitted tips and/or requests for investigation or to:
> KUTV
> KSL
> ...


well done bigpapacow that is probably one of the smartest moves we could make. I would love to see this on a get Gephardt addition


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Over 20 MILLION $$$ from SFW/MDF into the DWR .....
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/conservation_permit_revenue.pdf


Yeah, it's a lot easier to make money when the state gives you hundreds upon hundreds of public tags to auction off and raffle with. So what? 100% of that money was raised by public wildlife tags, any group could have those figures if they got as many public resources as they do. Correction a group with 205,000 members, national power, better return policy, and open books would have much larger figures. If they can do that, can you imagine what an actual conservation organization could do?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Reading this. Makes me sick. The level of corruption in this state is sickening. 
It's time we stand up and be heard. We need investigations into this


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Kutv channel 2 news emailed me back they are interested in the story I encourage everyone to email them with your concerns. Does anybody have some more email list of Utah legislator


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I haven't seen either the SFW or RMEF proposals, but from what I've heard and read, RMEF and this state got shafted. No doubt SFW has done good in this state, BUT their current tack is not for the individual, every day Joe - rather, they do what they do for the rich and more privileged. I have nothing against the upper class or rich. I do have a problem when laws are written that tilt the deck in their favor.

That said, I will still apply for tags, BUT I will also:

1) Will not attend the actual Expo
2)Contact my legislators to voice my concerns.
3) Contact sponsors that I buy products from and urge them to no longer support the Expo.

Number 1 won't do much, but 2 and 3 will if enough people get engaged. I think the news stories are a brilliant idea. The longer this issue is spotlighted, the more scrutiny it will receive. And that's a good thing.
2)


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Oh yeah...I will become an RMEF member again. Was in the past, but got lazy. They're a great organization, and should be rewarded for the efforts by all of us.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Oh yeah...I will become an RMEF member again. Was in the past, but got lazy. They're a great organization, and should be rewarded for the efforts by all of us.


One of RMEFs board members said they didn't get in involved in this because they expected to be given the contract. They got involved to try and force SFW to do the right thing and give more money back to wildlife and Utah sportsmen. They felt this whole situation was wrong so they stepped in and tried to force the state and SFW to do the right thing. Sadly even with all their work and effort put into this process nothing changed because of how the process was carried out. RMEF tried their best to fix this fiasco, but the corruption runs deep.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

KSL should send Mike Headrick after these guys... after the two investigations he's done on bike and package theft that resulted in him chasing people down asking them, "Why'd you steal my bike?" and "Why'd you steal my package?" 
I'd love to see him stick a microphone in somebody's face and ask "Why'd you steal my tags?"


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Someone post all the contacts on here. 
So we can blast them with emails and calls

If we can get REMF involved that would be a big help. 
Heck just newburg alone could destroy them.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

At this stage in the game, RMEF needs to not be involved. They did their part. If they get involved further it will look like sour grapes. The best ammo now is us the consumer to let our dollars, or lack thereof, put a shot across SFW'S bow. A little media publicity pointed in their direction wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Another valuable contact might be to join and/or contact RMEF and thank them for their work in trying to fix the expo:

http://www.rmef.org/contactus


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump


----------

